# Exp Trip #4 Mon Jan 12



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Added 2 more electric reels this week. Able to move through deeper and moderate depths quicker now. Should make the trips much more enjoyable.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

how much?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Wx not lookin too good maybe later in the week???


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Need a buddy boat..LOL Have a Great trip Brandon...

Jimmy


----------

